# Maxi has a bad night last night



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I was up from 2am -4am with maxi last night i woke up to him trying to catch his breath it was like he was struggling panting and taking deep yawns his heart was racing this has happened periodically through his life thus far every time i take him to the doctor they don't see anything i had the heart sonograms done the heart xray last night i was short of rushing him to emergency i held him rubbed his little chest i was on the verge of a silent breakdown i was so scared 
he seems better this morning we have an appointment to see his vet 
can any of you shed any light on this i wish they could talk 
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

That sound awful, I wish i could give you some adivce but I just dont have any.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, that would be terrible!

Sorry, I can't give you any advice. Lexi sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry you had to go through that with Maxi. I know how much you love him and how worried you must be. I wonder if he had a seizure since you say he's had these episodes all along. Some petit mal seizures can be deceiving as they are not like the more serious gran mal seizures that are easier to recognize. The panting especially is characteristic post-seizure behavior. How often does he have these episodes?

Here is an excellent link to information on canine epilepsy that explains the different types and stages of seizures. http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/

After a seizure, when a dog recovers, they are totally normal which may explain why your vet has been unable to find anything wrong with Maxi afterwards. 

It's just a possibilty you may want to discuss with your vet.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh wow! I hope everything goes alright. Keep us updated.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 20 2005, 08:13 AM
> *I am so sorry you had to go through that with Maxi. I know how much you love him and how worried you must be. I wonder if he had a seizure since you say he's had these episodes all along. Some petit mal seizures can be deceiving as they are not like the more serious gran mal seizures that are easier to recognize. The panting especially is characteristic post-seizure behavior. How often does he have these episodes?
> 
> Here is an excellent link to information on canine epilepsy that explains the different types and stages of seizures.  http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i dont think it is seizures i mean he was trying to get comfortable he was stretching out his body than he was licking excessively which makes me think it is allergies as far as how many times he has had this i would say a good bunch of times since he is 10 weeks its the rapid heartbeat that concerns me which is why i had a specialist give him the heart sonogram i also had blood tests done 
i think its allergies because it didnt happen during the winter i will know more when i go to the vet today
i'll tell ya i dont hink i could really take it if anything was seriously wrong with my maxi 
i feel sorry for these furbabies because they can't tell you how they feel
i stayed calm last night but i didnt sleep a wink i gave him water non stop
anyway ill see what my vet says today thank you all


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Apr 20 2005, 10:08 AM
> *i dont think it is seizures i mean he was trying to get comfortable he was stretching out his body than he was licking excessively which makes me think it is allergies as far as how many times he has had this i would say a good bunch of times since he is 10 weeks its the rapid heartbeat that concerns me which is why i had a specialist give him the heart sonogram i also had blood tests done
> i think its allergies because it didnt happen during the winter i will know more when i go to the vet today
> i'll tell ya i dont hink i could really take it if anything was seriously wrong with my maxi
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hope it is just allergies... Muffin my first dog had REALLY bad allergies and the vet gave her prescription..she was on it for the rest of her life, but she was so much happier...







I'll keep my fingers crossed. 
I hear you about them not being able to tell you how they feel, I always feel so bad


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope Maxi's okay!!!! I'll be thinking of you two today


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Natalie!
Thanks Little peanuts mom

Lady i read the information you gave me and it says the seizures last for no more than 2 minutes this was excessive heavy breathing for hours im wondering if maxi has a form of asthma i also am concerned because when i take maxi for walks lately after say 15 minutes of walking around town he wants me to pick him up he gets tired which i have to speak to the vet about also and believe me maxi loves to be outside 24/7 so im going to associate this all together and see what the doc says
i wish they had a pill that i could give him only when this happens rather than keep him medicated
ok well any information helps everyone


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck! I know that must be scary!







Keep us posted on what the vet says.







Hugs and kisses coming his way!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is certainly the season for allergies so you could be right. I wonder if the vet can test his breathing/lungs since you say it seems like he can't get his breath. He may send you to an allergist, but I'm sure he'll want to do a few more tests to rule some other things out. The rapid heartbeat sounds so frightening, but hopefully it's just stress from whatever is happening to him.

FYI, the actual seizure only lasts a few minutes, but the post seizure phase where they pace and pant can last for hours. My Lady is epileptic and she stays in that stage for a long time.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How SCAREY for you and Maxi both







Sending Smooches & Hugs for you both. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 20 2005, 09:29 AM
> *This is certainly the season for allergies so you could be right. I wonder if the vet can test his breathing/lungs since you say it seems like he can't get his breath. He may send you to an allergist, but I'm sure he'll want to do a few more tests to rule some other things out. The rapid heartbeat sounds so frightening, but hopefully it's just stress from whatever is happening to him.
> 
> FYI, the actual seizure only lasts a few minutes, but the post seizure phase where they pace and pant can last for hours. My Lady is epileptic and she stays in that stage for a long time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54448*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lady, yes the rapid heartbeat is the scariest and the fact that he seems to be so uncomfortable , 
the thing that worries me is this 
Maxi literally has a 8pm bedtime and he goes right up to my bed to go to sleep 
its actually very remarkable that no matter what he is doing his little body tells him its bedtime and he goes so this was happening while he was relaxed and sleeping i woke up to hear him making these sounds, im a light sleeper and also very sensitive to maxi as he sleeps with me so i do get nervous that i will lay on him or something so i immediately woke up and swooped him up and started rubbing his chest than i took him to get his water and it was continuous for a few hours i had the air condition on so the room would be cool ( we are having warm weather right now) anyway he almost sounded like his breathng was clicking or maybe his teeth were chattering i kept hearing clicking it was a terrible night 
hopefully my very expensive vet has some answers sometimes i think he doesnt know what he is doing which concerns me but he is located at the corner of where i live and its a beautiful facility everyone around my town goes there so who knows
we will see i will explain this to him today
thank you for your knowledge


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What time is your appointment? Please be sure to give us an update!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 20 2005, 09:29 AM
> *FYI, the actual seizure only lasts a few minutes, but the post seizure phase where they pace and pant can last for hours. My Lady is epileptic and she stays in that stage for a long time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54448*


[/QUOTE]
Not to sound like a nut but do you think kodie had a seizure when he had that excessive panting and cant get comfortable thing that i posted about a week ago? 
It says that shunts cause seizures and MVD is a form of a shunt... i wonder if Kodie's MVD caused a seizure... and he was in the panting stage afterwards for a few hrs? I didnt see a toxic seizure or anything... maybe it was that partical brain seizure thing I just read?!?









ummm... Pico's mom... any ideas?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Apr 20 2005, 10:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lady, yes the rapid heartbeat is the scariest and the fact that he seems to be so uncomfortable , 
the thing that worries me is this 
Maxi literally has a 8pm bedtime and he goes right up to my bed to go to sleep 
its actually very remarkable that no matter what he is doing his little body tells him its bedtime and he goes so this was happening while he was relaxed and sleeping i woke up to hear him making these sounds, im a light sleeper and also very sensitive to maxi as he sleeps with me so i do get nervous that i will lay on him or something so i immediately woke up and swooped him up and started rubbing his chest than i took him to get his water and it was continuous for a few hours i had the air condition on so the room would be cool ( we are having warm weather right now) anyway he almost sounded like his breathng was clicking or maybe his teeth were chattering i kept hearing clicking it was a terrible night 
hopefully my very expensive vet has some answers sometimes i think he doesnt know what he is doing which concerns me but he is located at the corner of where i live and its a beautiful facility everyone around my town goes there so who knows
we will see i will explain this to him today
thank you for your knowledge
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54466
[/B][/QUOTE]


my appt is at 3:30 and i just ran home to check on him he seems alittle down i stayed with him and was kissing him to death i did notice he has been licking all 4 paws so i didnt brush him i want to leave it to show the vet the house is cool and thank god im 2 seconds away i will leave here again by 2:30 and go home
im going to explain everything to the vet and i hope he has an answer for something i mean sometimes i feel like they have no clue i took maxi about a month ago because i thought he was licking to much and the other vet gave me pretizone i didnt fill it because everyone was telling me thats to strong 
i have been iving him baths with oatmeal shampoo but truthfully Lady since he has been a baby i can remember me thinking that he was possibly having seizures and the vet talked me out of it i think they thought i was too too much with maxi 
the first 6 months of his life i spent thousands of dollars testing his stool getting sonograms , xrays i have done everything i can so im hoping they tell me somethng so he doesnt go through another night like this


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Apr 20 2005, 11:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lady, yes the rapid heartbeat is the scariest and the fact that he seems to be so uncomfortable , 
the thing that worries me is this 
Maxi literally has a 8pm bedtime and he goes right up to my bed to go to sleep 
its actually very remarkable that no matter what he is doing his little body tells him its bedtime and he goes so this was happening while he was relaxed and sleeping i woke up to hear him making these sounds, im a light sleeper and also very sensitive to maxi as he sleeps with me so i do get nervous that i will lay on him or something so i immediately woke up and swooped him up and started rubbing his chest than i took him to get his water and it was continuous for a few hours i had the air condition on so the room would be cool ( we are having warm weather right now) anyway he almost sounded like his breathng was clicking or maybe his teeth were chattering i kept hearing clicking it was a terrible night 
hopefully my very expensive vet has some answers sometimes i think he doesnt know what he is doing which concerns me but he is located at the corner of where i live and its a beautiful facility everyone around my town goes there so who knows
we will see i will explain this to him today
thank you for your knowledge
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54466
[/B][/QUOTE]

This may be a long shot but my first Maltese Rosebud would do like Maxi does in that she would sit down in the middle of the street soon after we started a walk and she wanted me to carry her. She was about 3 years old then. The problem turned out to be an underactive thyroid. I believe an overactive thyroid causes a fast heartbeat ? Anyway, you may want to get the thyroid test done on him.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good suggestion, K&C's mom. I know thyroid problems are one of the diseases Maltese are prone to.

Kodie's Mom - I don't want everyone to get worried that their Malt had a seizure whenever they act funny! I've had 2 epileptic dogs and both had gran mal seizures where they fell down, paddled, etc. so it was very easy to tell what was happening. I know the partial seizures are harder to figure out.

Maxi's Mom - I'd trust my instincts no matter what your vet thinks. Sounds like you've had a feeling for quite awhile that Maxi has something going on. You are the one who knows him best and sees him all the time. My vet always says "mother knows best" and really listens, fortunately.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope you find out what is up with Maxi, you poor thing, must be out of your mind with worry....prayers to you guys.









Just a question, what is the normal heart rate for a Maltese?? Anyone know offhand??


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

How scarey!  I hope he feels better!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope it's nothing serious. XOXO's to lil Maxi.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Everyone
ok well he gave me a clamistine i hav eto give him a 1/4 tablet in the morning and at night he said everything looked good i brought him there without brushing his paws because i wanted him to see how maxi licks them and he looked at them and said that there is no irritation and that when they do this sometimes its out of boredom he also looked at the last time i brought him for this when he had the heart sonogram and lung xray and he said it was may 2004 so maxi might have a change of season allergy.......we talked about the seizures and he said that when maxi was doing that last night when i jumped up he said maxi would not have jumped up too if he was having an episode and also what lady said about going to the bathroom maxi did go but he got up and went on the wee wee pad so he wasnt out of it when that was happening so i felt relieved about that 
i gave him a pill when we got back because he was panting in the vets office of course not like what he did last night and now my baby is sleeping it must make him tired
anyway lets hope tonight is a better night now i know what to look for as far as the seizures and i dont think thats what this is 
thank you everyone for your posts makes me feel better


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor Maxi!! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

So do they think it is allergy related and is that an antihistamine they gave you? The reason I ask is, I had posted on another post about how Josie does that panting thing sometimes and we had one really bad night and I gave her Benadryl which helped either by, helping the situation or making her tired. She still will have times when she will be sleeping and wake up panting but not be out of it....hmmmm. Yet her blood work all comes out good (which I am grateful for)


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Apr 20 2005, 05:23 PM
> *So do they think it is allergy related and is that an antihistamine they gave you? The reason I ask is, I had posted on another post about how Josie does that panting thing sometimes and we had one really bad night and I gave her Benadryl which helped either by, helping the situation or making her tired.  She still will have times when she will be sleeping and wake up panting but not be out of it....hmmmm. Yet her blood  work all comes out good (which I am grateful for)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54635*


[/QUOTE]
Yes its an antihistamine and i think it will do the trick since i gave it to him he has been calm lets see what happens over the next few days god i hope it helps


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hopefully that will take care of poor Maxi's problem.Fingers crossed for you and Maxi.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg! poor little maxi







i'll be thinking of him and you.. let us know whenever you hear more


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

whoops.. i hadn't finished reading the posts








glad things are getting better


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad maxi is feeling better!! Hopefully this will be the solution!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good luck!







Hope that does the trick!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

maybe u should have a video camera handy so if he has another "episode" you can tape it. maybe if the vet sees what he is doing, they would have a better idea.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

How did Maxi do last night?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Apr 20 2005, 09:13 PM
> *maybe u should have a video camera handy so if he has another "episode" you can tape it.  maybe if the vet sees what he is doing, they would have a better idea.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54741*


[/QUOTE]


That is a great suggestion. We had to do that when our son was having difficulty breathing as a baby. It really helped the Dr. see and prove we weren't crazy.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy, do I know how stressful and awful an episode like that can be, Maxi'sMom.....If you don't have confidence in your vet I would ask him to do a consultation with a specialist. If you're like me, you don't want to have to medicate unneccessarily and without a definite diagnosis it may feel that way.

It does sound allergy related to me, though. Especially when you look at the timing of Maxi's episodes. What Lady's Mom says is soooo true. You know your baby better than anyone. Anyone! So stick to your instincts and intimate knowledge of Maxi and stay the course......

Best wishes from Pico and I.

P.S. Knock on wood, but Pico has not had a grumble-gut, pacing, air-licking episode since I discontinued wheat in his diet 2 weeks ago. Still need more time before claiming any victory, though. I'm just praying.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just getting back to this board to check on Maxi. I am so glad your doctor doesn't think it's anything serious, just allergies. 

How is he feeling today?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 20 2005, 02:07 PM
> *Just a question, what is the normal heart rate for a Maltese??  Anyone know offhand??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was just at my Vet Tuesday, and I asked that question...he said "The smaller the animal the faster the heartbeat, usually. And Massimo being 4lbs, I would consider to be small (as he picked him up and gave him cuddles)...his heart rate should be around 120." Hope this helps.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

is panting at night a sign of seizure? charlie has done this a couple of days ago... he wouldnt go to sleep and was panting hard and walking around the bed and trying to lick my arm.. i think it was hard for him to lay down and rest for some reason....

does this mean hes having seizures?? he's also had diarheaa for 2 days before this hapened.. and he we found a tick in his paw the day before the diarheaa.. it seems to all be connected.. maybe hes just sick?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

How's Maxi doing? Is he feeling better?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG~ I'm so sorry what u had to go through. I feel really bad for u and maxi!








How is he doing? I hope he's feeling better today.

Kisses from Lani and Princess


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi all 
Thank you all so much for your interest in maxi, last night was a good night and today he seems better the weather was cooler i had him out 3 times today for about an hour at a shot and he seemed to be ok i went to give him a dose tonight and he almost bit my head off ( he is so spoiled ) because if the doctor does it he doesnt do anything he acts so sweet but when i go to give him a pill he goes beserk i really believe these babies are really rather smart smarter than we think
in any event Lady thank you so much for your information on seizures because im still not 100% convinced that it isnt seizures im not saying i think he has them but you now gave me something to look for if this happens again and to be more educated on what he does when these episodes happen because i know it will happen again . The doctor doesnt think thats what it is because of the fact when he was having trouble breathing and i got right up he followed me immediately
im upset that he feels the licking of his paws are because he is bored i have done so much activity with him as much as i can he has so many toys and bones and things to occupy himself with he also has play dates a few days a week with his best friend diggy , i have a dog walker i dont know what more i can do so i was more upset to hear that...also one other note i carry pethealth care plan as my insurance for Maxi since he has been 10 weeks old and my vet told me to get rid of the policy they are being a bit shady about paying on claims i have had some problems with the last few claims so if anyone is carrying thsi insurance they should look at other ones
anyway i will keep you posted on Maxi and i hope we have another good night
thank you all for your concern


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If his behavior at night is related to allergies, his paw licking is probably related to allergies too. It can be boredom, or something bothering him on a nail, but a lot of times it's allergies. I know all about this too much having had a dog with very bad allergies.

*is panting at night a sign of seizure? charlie has done this a couple of days ago... he wouldnt go to sleep and was panting hard and walking around the bed and trying to lick my arm.. i think it was hard for him to lay down and rest for some reason....

does this mean hes having seizures?? he's also had diarheaa for 2 days before this hapened.. and he we found a tick in his paw the day before the diarheaa.. it seems to all be connected.. maybe hes just sick? *

No panting is not a sign of seizure. They are also panting when they are too hot, it's their way to sweat. Maybe Charlie was too warm and tried to find a cool place. Could Charlie have gotten down the bed by himself ?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hope Maxi continues to be ok!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 21 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Hope Maxi continues to be ok!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Us too!!!! Give Maxi a big kiss from Peanut and TicTac!!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm hoping Maxi continues to do better, and that his discomfort goes away quickly. Poor little boy! Hang in there!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Last night he started the excessive breathing again not as bad as tue night i put the air on and he seemed to be better it wasnt hot last night so i dont know
i do know that this morning i went to give him a pill and he went ballistic again i finally got it in his mouth and i swear he gulped and acted like he took it i than i found it on the carpet in the living room , i cant hide it in his food he exams his food ( not kidding) i wont put it in his water because he will never drink water again so this is a struggle with him because he acts like im hurting him
anyway lets see how he does this weekend


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

They are stinkers aren't they!! Can you try wrapping the pill in cheese or stuff it down into a treat of some kind?? I know that with my cat, if I shove that pill into her throat as far as I can get it and hold her mouth shut she has to swallow it.....I am sure that JMM will see this and have better advice. I just hope that Maxi will feel better soon....hugs to you both


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

If you can't hide it anywhere to make it easy ask your vet for a pill popper. It will make it easier to pop it way back in his throat and make sure he swallows it and it reduces the chance of you getting accidently bitten.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 22 2005, 11:08 AM
> *If you can't hide it anywhere to make it easy ask your vet for a pill popper.  It will make it easier to pop it way back in his throat and make sure he swallows it and it reduces the chance of you getting accidently bitten.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55305*


[/QUOTE]


Thats a great idea thank you i will


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if u cant video tape the episode...maybe try tape recorder??? im curious to see/hear what is going on.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I had to give Pudge antibiotics recently and the vet said to wrap it up in some cheese and he did well with that as long as it was a small piece and wrapped really good in it. Worth a try. I know at first I was not smashing the cheese around it and he would spit the pill out...they are way to smart...........


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pico's Mom... I stopped giving kodie cheerios (I assume there is wheat in those) and i havent noticed anything... no licking his paws... no panting ...sooo maybe its wheat? I dunno.. i'm just watching and hoping for the best! 

I hope Maxi feels better!!!


----------

